# UK to Canada - Queries about work, debt etc



## thecornflake (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have some general queries that I couldn't find answers to elsewhere.

I work in IT and have 10 years experience. My wife stays at home as a housewife but does go to work in a shop on Saturdays. We have one child and another on the way.

If I get the required points but my wife doesn't what happens?

What happens to debts that we gave in the UK when we move to Canada - is it easy to keep making payments to the UK? 

We were thinking as we would not have enough for a deposit on a mortgage we would rent for a while - however I've heard rental prices can be a bit silly, especially in areas where jobs are plentiful. Is this right?

What kind of obstacles would I come across trying to get a job lined up before moving out there? 

Given all the above including the fact I would need a job in IT where would be a good area to aim for? We'd like to be close to nice scenic areas and would rather be in a town than a large city. Weather doesn't concern me that much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If you qualify for a visa under the points system, I believe there is no problem in bringing your wife and children with you as dependents. I'm not certain what her working status will be, but you can find out more on the Canadian Immigration and Citizenship site here: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

If you've got debts to pay off back in the UK after you move, it's usually best to keep an account open back there to use in paying bills. Paying overseas bills can be tricky and (worse) expensive, especially as exchange rates fluctuate so having a bank account back in the UK can simplify the process.

As far as finding a job before you move, usually the best tactic is to allow for making one or two trips over (at your own expense) to handle interviews and pre-move matters (e.g. house hunting). Mention in your cover letters when applying for jobs that you will be in the area (or in Canada) "in the near future" and available to meet with them at that time. If they know they don't have to fly you over from the UK to check you out, they may be more inclined to talk to you. 

Once you get a nibble, book a one or two week trip, and recontact companies in the area with details of your visit to see if you can score a couple other interviews "while you're in town." If you have a strong CV, you could have a busy trip.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

